# Visa experience's ie your's



## Thistime (Jan 21, 2019)

Im coming in on a 60 day tourist Visa at this stage versus a 30 day and renewing another 30 in Bangkok, to check out Thailand although gotta say even talking with embassy peeps its not a fixed in stone type thing.

My ? which unanswered is if I come into thai be it on a 30 day nothing required or 60 day which I get in Oz and either way if I cross ross over to Laos for a bit can I come back in on a 30 day expemption as an Aussie?. This seems to be a bit a try and see from what I have gathered, any thoughts?


Separate the only thing seem to know for sure is to book a flexible rtn ticket home in case I do extend the visa or opt to rtn earlier be that 30 or 60 days?


any thoughts, as I'm guessing visas and expats are like peas in a pod...thanks in advance.


----------

